
Levitated timepiece sets new benchmark - headalgorithm
https://phys.org/news/2020-06-levitated-timepiece-benchmark.html
======
headalgorithm
Link to paper:
[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/23/eaaz9858](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/23/eaaz9858)

